# Rebuilding a Lathe



## Richard King 2 (Aug 29, 2019)

I was helping answer how to make a tapered gib and looked up this old thread as I believe it is the best description on rebuilding a lathe I have ever seen.  Made before  You Tube.  https://www.practicalmachinist.com/...ag-12-restoration-progress-237940/index3.html


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Aug 30, 2019)

Thats a dead link.


----------



## projectnut (Aug 30, 2019)

Works fine for me.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Aug 30, 2019)

Its working now but redirected to a error page before.


----------

